# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انتخاب نظام آموزشی در ثبت نام کنکور  کمککک

## Mohammade

سلام نظام آموزشی کدوم رو باید انتخاب کنم ؟ نظام قدیمم
-نظام سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی(نظام آموزشی 5-3-3-1) که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی گرفته‌ام یا خواهم گرفت
-نظام قدیم : دارای دیپلم 4 ساله دبیرستان (نظام آموزشی 5-3-4)

----------


## Zahra77

دومی

----------


## Mohammade

> دومی


دومی اینی که من نوشتم؟
یا گزینه دوم تو سایت رو میفرمایید

----------


## FARZAD205

یک تاپیک سوال زده شده بهتره اونجا سوالات پرسیده شه که صفحه موضوع ها شلوغ نشه


منم مثل شمام و نظام قدیمم و باید نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی بزنیم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mohammade

> یک تاپیک سوال زده شده بهتره اونجا سوالات پرسیده شه که صفحه موضوع ها شلوغ نشه
> 
> 
> منم مثل شمام و نظام قدیمم و باید نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی بزنیم


خیلی ممنون

----------


## Zahra77

> دومی اینی که من نوشتم؟
> یا گزینه دوم تو سایت رو میفرمایید


سالی واحدی

----------


## Fawzi

در مرحله اول 633 گزینه اول مال نظام جدیداست

گزینه دوم واحدی ترمی سالی ترمی میشه مال بچه هایی هست که از 84 تا 98 دیپلم و از 91 تا 98 مدرک پیش گرفتن

گزینه سوم برای کسایی هست که شامل هیچکدوم از این دو مورد نمیشن و قدیمی تر هستند

----------

